# Probably the worst wallpaper ever made...



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: It's that time again!  Print Screen and show us your ever-changing desktops.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 19, 2005)

Possibly the most boring! 







I have it red like this so it doesn't muck up my eyes when checking on astronomy info before poping back outside.


----------



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

Man, I thought mine was boring! 

I would be an amateur astronomer if we had stars around here.    This time of year, you can see the moon and OCCASIONALLY Venus in the night sky.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's my dual-monitor print-screen.  Is it concieted to have one's own photography as the wallpaper? lol  oh well!


----------



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Here's my dual-monitor print-screen.  Is it concieted to have one's own photography as the wallpaper? lol  oh well!



Nah.  I've had my photos on as my desktop most of the time since I started shooting.  I got bored with them, though.  I don't usually keep the same desktop for more than a week or two.

Here's my new fall-flavored desktop:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 19, 2005)

I like that one dude, it's cool.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 19, 2005)

This is mine... as you can see I hide all of my icons... because that would make the page uneven.... 






I believe Tuna took that a while back.... I snatched it and PSed it a lot... :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 19, 2005)

duuude spiralout...
coincidence? I think not...







I have a rotation set up so the picture changes every couple hours, and this one happens to be in the rotation. It's not exactly the same, but wierdly similar.

And verbal, yeah sometimes I post my own work on my desktop, but I tend to get sick of it quite fast.


----------



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

Dude, Unimaxum!  Where did you get that?  Just curious...


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 19, 2005)

I think I got it from the website www.interfacelift.com

Edit: here's the specific url: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=527


----------



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, good.  I'm glad to see they gave credit to the original artist... that's what I was worried about.

How do you get a wallpaper rotation, btw?  Is it a Mac-only feature?


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 19, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> How do you get a wallpaper rotation, btw?  Is it a Mac-only feature?


Yeah, it's a feature that's built into the OS. It's a very elegant feature too; it fades nicely between pics each time it changes. I'm sure there must be a program out there for windows that can do about the same thing.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 19, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a feature that's built into the OS. It's a very elegant feature too; it fades nicely between pics each time it changes. I'm sure there must be a program out there for windows that can do about the same thing.


There are some, but I haven't found a good one yet.  Especially not that works with a double monitor setup.  Scott, if you find something, let me know


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 19, 2005)

Found it on DeviantArt 

was listening to Five for Fighting - Sister Sunshine.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice one max...

Anyone heard Five for fighting superman? I miss listening to that song cause it rocked...


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 20, 2005)

Go download it mate. 

or hassle me for a copy on MSN.


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, can someone remind me how to take a screenshot of my desktop?


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 20, 2005)

Pwess the Pwint Scween button and Pwaste it in PhotoChop or Pwaint!


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Pwess the Pwint Scween button and Pwaste it in PhotoChop or Pwaint!




and...how to I pwaste it into PhotoChop? (sowwy for my extweeeme idiocy!)


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

nevermind, a little bird told me how.


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's my current one...I just changed it...don't change mine often.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 20, 2005)

Awwww, that's so sweet, verrry sweet.


----------



## craig (Nov 20, 2005)

I feel that "Bill the Cat" expresses my feelings more often than not.


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 20, 2005)

Going back to the topic of posting original artwork, here's a pic of mine that I like to use as my background (it's a little girly*, I know, but I made it myself so I can still feel proud )
*not that there's anything wrong with that






Notice the little copyright I added for fun (bottom right corner)


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Going back to the topic of posting original artwork, here's a pic of mine that I like to use as my background (it's a little girly*, I know, but I made it myself so I can still feel proud )
> *not that there's anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> ...



Looks kinda naughty to me.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Looks kinda naughty to me.



I'll agree with that one too!  :lmao:  :greenpbl:


----------



## bace (Nov 21, 2005)

This is my work wallpaper at the moment...


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> This is my work wallpaper at the moment...



A red x?


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 21, 2005)

Naughty? Really? Hmmm...


----------



## bace (Nov 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> A red x?


 
That's weird. I can see it fine?

Am I the only one?

Try right click on the X and "show picture".


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> That's weird. I can see it fine?
> 
> Am I the only one?
> 
> Try right click on the X and "show picture".



I did that already.  I always try that.


----------



## bace (Nov 21, 2005)

Well... I don't know how to fix it. Copy and paste the link for the pic in a new browser maybe?


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Well... I don't know how to fix it. Copy and paste the link for the pic in a new browser maybe?




Ok, tried it...and got a 'you don't have permission to access this page' message.  So...maybe there are settings that you need to change in your deviant art account? I'm not so sure DA allows hotlinking?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 21, 2005)

Works for me!

Right click red x, properties, highlight the pics URL then paste it into a new address bar in explorer.


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok...got it that time...weird it didn't work last time.  Maybe I accidentally didn't copy the last letter, or something goofy like that.


----------



## bace (Nov 21, 2005)

MY WALLPAPER'S COOLER THAN YOUR WALLPAPER



That's the message of my wallpaper. At work.


----------



## spiralout (Nov 22, 2005)

I was just thinking the other day... is there ANY way to create an animated wallpaper?


----------



## Meysha (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't think so... that would chew some cpu (hehe I'm a poet). I think windows only accepts BMPs and JPGs last time I wondered about it.

See how much I love TPF?!?!!?!?!!!!! Well how much I like Xmetal at least! hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Xmetal (Nov 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well how much I like Xmetal at least! hehe :mrgreen:



I hope Adrian doesn't read that!  :lmao:


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 23, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I hope Adrian doesn't read that!  :lmao:


 uh oh....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 23, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> I was just thinking the other day... is there ANY way to create an animated wallpaper?



I had a Matrix wallpaper that scrolled, but it required a separate program to run it and, yes, it chewed the processor something fierce


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Meysha (Nov 23, 2005)

Nah don't worry..... adrian doesn't come on this website. I signed him up... but he doesn't have time. :-(


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 23, 2005)

man, everybody has macs


----------



## Verbal (Nov 23, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> I was just thinking the other day... is there ANY way to create an animated wallpaper?



Yessir there is.  You have to make the animation a .GIF, and save it in a webpage format.  You can then enable Active Desktop in your desktop properties and select the webpage (Saved on your HD obviously).

Oh, and this is only for PCs... I have no idea about Macs.


----------

